# Cannon Ball Color



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have heard for a long time that some people like black cannon balls, claiming that using anything else will scare away the salmon. On the other hand, I have also read that some like chartreuse or white cannon balls, because it attracts the fish. I am trying to figure out who is right, because Ive never really read of any true tests.

Personally I have only tried black and lead unfinished cannon balls, silver for that matter. I have not seen any difference between the two, so Im wondering why would a colored cannon ball scare away salmon when a chrome dipsey trailed closely by a white/green Spin Doctor and then this followed very closely with a mountain dew fly will not scare a fish? 

The same idea carries over with dipsey's and other divers. Some swear by black. Me, I use bright colored ones mainly wonderbread, firetiger and metallic watermelon so I can see them. Again I have not really noticed any difference in color use. My color selection is now set for what location the diver goes.

How many people here have really given cannon balls of different colors a fair trial? I see the ridge rattler line offers different colors. Is it possible black is mainly used because it is easy to produce??? I don't know.

Many of the black cannon balls have a flashy prism tape attached to the fins. Would this flash not scare a fish if the black didn't?

Well, my prism tape is coming off of my Tru-Tracs. I decided, what the heck, I'm going to play. I painted two cannon balls the Greasy Chicken Wing pattern and am now thinking of painting my other two as either Yellowtail or Green/black ladder back. Maybe yellowtail with black ladder back!

Long post but what has your research shown you or what are your beliefs as to why what color works.

Theories?


Skinner


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow no replies???

OK here is what I ended up doing. Figured what the heck. Will give them a try next week at Manistee.









What do you think?

Skinner


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

We run long leads with our riggers with the clear water so I doubt it would matter. We fish 100-150 ft behind the cannon balls.


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

Been fishing with downriggers for close 30 years. I don't think the color of the weight makes any dicernable difference.... I use black, but I don't think it matters. 

It is fun to experiment though... Good luck trying your newly painted weights out. Let us all know how it goes.


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

I had an Erieau charter captain tell me several years ago that he was convinced that orange downrigger balls served as an attractant for steelhead. He also said that the orange rigger balls hurt his walleye results, so he switches to plain colored ones when targeting other species.

I took his advice and spray-painted a set of my unfinished rigger balls blaze orange and can tell you that I have been extremely happy with my downrigger action over there. This phenomenon may be unique to steelhead, but it's convinced me that color can make a difference. It's not scientific proof, but this is the fifth year using them and I'm not heading back.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well after next week I will let you know. 

I had one clear issue and that was with line color years ago. We started using Stren Gold ice fishing. Work great and could see it well on the ice. Walleyes didn't seem to care. Then I was ice fishing Lake Superior for trout. Gin clear water. We could see the coho, rainbows and browns. The Stren line looked like 1/4" rope and the trout would shy away from it. Replaced the gold with clear and started catching the trout. Now we use orange to attrack trout LOL.

Anyway something to try.

Skinner


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Put a few 1/0 - 4X trebles on those b!t¢hes !!!

(just in case!)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

sfw1960 said:


> Put a few 1/0 - 4X trebles on those b!t¢hes !!!
> 
> (just in case!)
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL that crossed my mind!:lol:

Skinner


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Question: Will the salmon float to the surface after they're knocked out slammin' the c-ball so you can net them?


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

Skinner 2 said:


> Wow no replies???
> 
> OK here is what I ended up doing. Figured what the heck. Will give them a try next week at Manistee.
> 
> ...


 Please post how they work. I'm just rigging for deep fishin' & very curious.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

how'd they do? they look good


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Fishfighter said:


> how'd they do? they look good


 
Well the jury is still out I guess. When I could find fish and mark them I caught some. When I didn't see any well I didn't catch any. Lost some days due to high winds.

Here is what we did notice. The Yellow Tail Black Ladder (YTBL) was easier to see in the water over the Greasy Chicken Wing (DUH LOL). This made it easier to handle the ball at dust and dawn. At the end of the trip and just after landing a double my dad stated I should switch locations and run the YTBL off the back of the boat and not the side. This way would be a lot easier for him to see them. He could not see the GCW in low light off the back. I think he had a good idea for that. FWIW he turned 83 with we were up there.

Not catch rate was a lot higher for the YTBL over the GCW by about 2.5-3 to one. I didn't really take time to do the math. Perhaps this was because I ran the YTBL as the two outside and deeper riggers. Next time I will reverse and see what happens.

Ferg I didn't notice the riggers taking any hard hits nor floaters. Well I did see one floater but it was a stinky rotted carp. LOL

We caught fish as close as 12-15 feet behind the balls with Spindoctors. 20 foot with J-plugs. and did take some way back at 50' off the balls with J's and spoons. I never ran longer then that.

Skinner

Ps. One YTBL is now blind on one side as it lost an eye. I may need to do surgery and stick another eye on it. I'll have to check into it's health-care program. Perhaps start a fund for it!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Put a few 1/0 - 4X trebles on those b!t¢hes !!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you catch some for me???? :lol:

Our annual trip is canceled this year. 2 daughters getting married this year. :yikes: Nuff said.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

FERG 06 said:


> Did you catch some for me???? :lol:
> 
> Our annual trip is canceled this year. 2 daughters getting married this year. :yikes: Nuff said.


Nope! Didn't even fill my quota. All I have in is canned. I now need my smokers. I hope to get out again.

Skinner


----------

